# Private schools on Rhodes Island



## Villagio (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there

We are expats living in South Africa and are investigating the fact if there are any private English-speaking schools on Rhodes Island. We lived on Rhodes island for a number of years and left at the end of 2003. We are thinking of moving back sometime in the future and have two children who would need schooling. If anyone could help us, we would sincerely appreciated it.


----------

